# Death of the Dragons



## hellrazor111 (Aug 21, 2007)

Right now I'm looking for people intrested in playing


This is a D&D game set in the BoF3 world
Though its small, heres a map.

[sblock=STORY] It's been 100 years after Ryu faced aganst Myria. The dragons are returning, and the land has been peaceful and prospered. It is now common for people to travel the Outer Sea and Caer Khan has been rebuilt (the orbital platform was never remade)
People live peacfully with the dragons, most of which exchange services for livestock. Though for the last 5 months, a lot of dragons have been disappearing.
[/sblock]

[sblock=rules]These are variations to regular D&D rules,

*There are no gods- clerics worship Ideals. If you don't know the Ideals, just pick a god and choose their domains
*Fighters may know limited magic- Instead of taking a bonus feat, a fighter can take a spell level of sorcerer or cleric (or a bit of both) up to level 8(access to 3rd level spells at 8th level) all penalties for wearing armor occur, these levels do not stack with regular sorcerer or cleric levels
[/sblock]


[Sblock=character info]
*Character level 4th or lower
*level adjustment+2
*No Evil
*No Lawful Good
*32pt buy
*EXP start:8000
*GP start:5,400
*Pistol and Musket are allowed though they cost twice as much
*No item can cost more than 3500gp
*though you will all start out in the same area, you don't have to know eack other
*you have simple, peasant backgrounds
*no older than 23yrs old no younger than 12 you get no penalties from being teen or adult

[/sblock]

[sblock=books you can use....]
Core Rules
Complete Warrior
Races of the Dragon
Complete Arcane
Complete Scoundrel
Complete Adventurer
PBH2
If you would like to use a source not on this list post it and i'll see
[/sblock]

I'm looking for 1 person
-------------
1. Mista Collins/ Vemo the Brave -fighter
2.Steve Gorak/ Gorgoroth -fighter/warlock/monk
3.
4.Shayuri/ Emi -Dragonmage
5.WarShrike/ Navar-Eth -Druid
6.WarlockLord/ Mekaz'zan -Hexblade

I will start with 3 players


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm interested! Question: what level, what books, prefered alignments?
I've always wanted to play a warlock-warrior build, but am open to other options.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd be interested in playing in this as well, I think I'd be inclined to play a specailist wizard...but need to know what i can and cannot use as well as level, chacacter creation, etc...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, character info up


----------



## chakken98 (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent I'll get working on it today and hopefully have something tomorrow.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2007)

What is the BoF3 world and is knowledge of it necessary?

The fighter option sounds really interesting.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 27, 2007)

I am very interested in this game.

*Concept:* 4th level Fighter who's focus is on armor and outsmarting his opponents.
*Race:* Human

*Stats:*
Str 18 (17+1 from 4th level increase)
Dex 12
Con 16
Int 13
Wis 8
Cha 8

*Feats:*
*1st level fighter bonus:* Weapon Focus (Flail)
*1st level human bonus:* Combat Expertise
*1st level:* Improved Trip
*2nd level fighter bonus:* Improved Toughness (Complete Warrior)
*3rd level:* Power Attack
*4th level fighter bonus:* Weapon Specialization (Flail)

I just wanted to put that out there. I will fully stat him out later tonight or tomorrow along with his equipment.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to play as well!

Perhaps a sorceror, either using Draconic Heritage feats, the Draconic template (ECL +1) or both!

I've wanted to give a 'dragonmage' a try since my old OpenRPG game ground to a halt years ago...

I'll get some stats together posthaste.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 28, 2007)

BoF3, or Breath of Fire3 is 1of5 games with the BoF title, the storys focuses around a boy named ryu who is a dragon
In BoF3, Ryu is the last of the dragons, known as brood. All the other dragons were killed in the 'Great War' because a god, Myria, feared that the brood, would cause the destruction of the world.This adventure takes place 100 years after the events of the game

No special knowledges are necessary *BUT*
*Knowledge arcana includes the most powerful dragon races


Looks good Mista Collins


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 28, 2007)

Allright, as promised, here is a rough draft.
The concept is as I stated before: a CG human warlock/warrior.
Did I understand the warrior feats for sorcerer spell levels properly?
Thanks anc cheers,

SG

[sblock]
*Catchy character name to be determined*[/color] 
Male human warlock 2 / warior 2
Medium humanoid

*Init* +6; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages* Human, draconic, 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Defense* xxx, touch xxx, flat-footed xxx*hp* 30 (4 HD)


Spoiler



lvlv 1: 12 (max+2con), lvl2: 5.5 (1d6+2con), lvl3: 5.5 (1d10+2con), lvl4: 5.5 (1d6+2con)


 
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Wil* +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Ranged* 2d6 (eldrich blast)
*Melee* unarmed 1d3
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +6
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12


Spoiler



Str 14 base +1 level 4, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10 



Spoiler



*Feats* Level 1: Improved initiative, Human 1: combat casting, Fighter 1: sorceror spell level 1, Fighter 2: quickdraw, Level 4: practiced spellcaster

*Skills* 


Spoiler



(Skill points: 31 )


 Concentration: *+7*


Spoiler



W [5 ranks +2 con]


 
	Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Ride (Dex), and Swim (Str). 

[sblock=Possessions]
[/sblock]*Wealth:* +0; xxxlbs carried lbs.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Special abilities* 
Sorcerer spells:as 1st level sorceror (cast (0):5; (1):4 - (known (0):4; (1):2))
	level 0: Lignt, mending, message, detect poison
	Level 1: True strike, Enlarge


Warlock invocations: 2 lesser: Hideous Blow, Frightful Blast (wis safe or be shakened)

[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Fighter 1* HP 12 (1d10+2) SP: 16 (4x4)
Feats: 

*L2->WArlock 1* HP 
*L3->Fighter 1*
*L4->WArlock 1* HP [/sblock]

[sblock=background]



[/sblock]​


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ill join in as an elf sorcerer


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 29, 2007)

correct Steve Gorak


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's the raw crunch for my submission. I figured I'd put her up for approval before I got into magic item selection, since that can take awhile.   Background and description are forthcoming. Concept is running with that 'peasant background,' you mentioned in your post. With the importance of dragons to the premise, this idea should either be really cool...or completely inappropriate. Let me know. 

[sblock=Emi the Dragonmage]Name: Emi
Race: Human (Draconic)
Class/Level: Sorceror 3 (+1)
Gender: Female
Exp: 8000/10000

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 18
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 18

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 13 (10 + 2 Dex + 1 natural)
Buffed AC 21 (inc Mage Armor, Shield)
Hit Points: 21/21
Movement: 30'/60'/120'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +4

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

+2 Str, Con, Cha
Dragonblood subtype
Low Light Vision, Darkvision 60'
+1 natural armor
+4 vs magic sleep, paralysis
+2 Intimidate and Spot
2 claws 1d3

Class Abilities:
Familiar
Spellcasting

Skills: 16+4+4
Bluff +10 (6 ranks + 4 Cha)
Concentration +10 (6 ranks + 4 Con)
Heal +7 (6 ranks + 1 Wis)
Spellcraft +7 (6 ranks + 1 Int)

Feats
1 Draconic Heritage (+2 vs magic sleep/paralysis/fire, Heal is class skill)
1 Dragon Wings (+10 to Jump, can glide down falls)
3 Draconic Power (+1 CL/DC on fire spells)

Languages - Common, Draconic

Spells (caster level 3, save DC 14+lvl)

0 - 6/6, 1 - 6/6

0 5 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Message, Mage Hand
1 3 Mage Armor, Shield, Burning Hands

Money - 5,400[/sblock]


----------



## killeraj9090 (Aug 29, 2007)

hi its aj jon


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

*Vimo the Brave*

*Vimo the Brave*

*Human Fighter 4*
NG Medium Humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* Spot -1, Listen -1
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 25, touch 11, flat-footed 24
*hp* 44  (4d10+12+4 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +3, *Will* +1
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* MW Flail +8 (1d8+6) or Flail +7 (1d8+6) or Battleaxe +6 (1d8+4) or Daggers +6 (1d4+4)
*Ranged* Sling +5 (1d4+4) or Daggers +5 (1d4+4) or Throwing Axes +5 (1d6+4)
*Base* Atk +4; Grp +8
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 8
*Feats* Weapon Focus (Flail),Combat Expertise Improved Trip, Improved Toughness (Complete Warrior), Power Attack, Weapon Specialization (Flail)
*Skills *
Climb -3 [7 ranks, +4 Str, -14 Armor] 
Jump -3 [7 ranks, +4 Str, -14 armor]
Intimidate +6 [7 ranks,-1 Cha]
Swim -17 [7 ranks, +4 Str, -28 Armor]
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* Explorer's outfit, _+1 Full-Plate_, _+1 Tower Shield_, _+1 Cloak of Resistance_, Chain Shirt, MW Flail, Battleaxe, Flail, 2 Daggers, 3 Throwing Axes, Sling, 10 Sling Bullets, Explorer's Outfit, Backpack, 50' Hemp Rope, Bedroll, Belt Pouch with 10pp 1gp 8sp.
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Encumbrance:* 100/200/300
*Weight Carried:* 175.5lbs *Medium*
*Treasure:* 101.8 gp
*Experience:* 8,000/10,000 XP
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 6' 5" *Weight* 253 lbs


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

Wasn't sure how you wanted HP done so I used InvisibleCastle to roll.


----------



## killeraj9090 (Aug 29, 2007)

how do you make a man


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure how you wanted HP done so I used InvisibleCastle to roll.




thats ok, i use it too, also as a rule, for rolls in the game use InvisibleCastle


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Aug 30, 2007)

Name: James
Race: Elf
Class/Level Sorcerer 4
Gender: Male
Exp: 8000/10000
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Strength: 8
Dexterity: 14
Constitution: 14
Intellegence: 12
Wisdom: 12
Charisma: 18

Init: +2
Base Attack: +2
Fort: +3
Ref: +3
Will: +5

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration, Magical Apptitude. 

Spells: 0lvl Detect magic, Read magic, Ray of frost, Acid splash, Disrupt undead, Touch fatigue. 1Lvl: Mage armor, Magic missle, Summon monster 1. 2Lvl: Summon monster 2

Skills: Concentration +8, Spellcraft +8, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Bluff+11.

Items: Shortbow, Quiver w/20 arrows, Sorcerer robes, Dagger +1, Spell component.

Familiar snake


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi. Do you accept racial variants like the FR Strongheart Halflings? Either way, id be intrested in playing a halfling fighter, a dagger throwing specialist.

  WarShrike


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 30, 2007)

sure, 

also (this is for everyone), please provide a breif history of your character,

finally, since we have 3 characters done, I will start on the IC thread and a rogues gallery, both should be up and running by Sunday


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 30, 2007)

Actually, there seems to be a lack of healing power, so ill roll up a Druid instead. I dont know how to link stuff as yet (will do my best to learn fast) so ill just post him right here later today.

  WarShrike

  ***EDIT: I seem to remember reading somewhere that a Druid can never wield a weapon not on the Druid list, but i cant find that in the core books. Does that mean i can use a Longbow if im an Elf? Thx.  ***

  WarShrike


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2007)

In 3.0 a druid was limited to druid weapons by vow. That was changed in 3.5...now druids are limited to nonmetal ARMOR by vow, but they can use any weapon they're proficient in. That means elf druids can indeed use bows. Or swords, if they like.


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 31, 2007)

Alrighty, heres the character im submitting for approval:

 [SBLOCK=Stats]
 Name: Navar-Eth
 Race: Wood Elf
 Class: Druid 4th
 Alignment: C-N
 Age: 80 (thats about 14 in human years)
 Gender: Male

 Str: 14 (4pts, +2 Racial)
 Dex: 16 (6pts, +2 Racial)
 Con: 10 (4pts, -2 Racial)
 Int: 12 (6pts, -2 Racial)
 Wis: 16 (8pts, +1 Lvl 4)
 Cha: 12 (4pts)

 AC: 17 (19 while fighting w/blade n shield)
 Flat: 14 (16)
 Touch: 13
 Initiative: +3

 Saves:
 Fort: +4 (base, no mods)
 Refl: +4 (1 base, +3 Dex)
 Will: +7 (4 base, +3 Wis)

 Melee bonus +5 (3 base, +2 Str)
 Ranged bonus +6 (3 base, +3 Dex)

 HP: 24
 XP: 8000 / 10000

 Feats: Track, Augment Healing (Complete Divine)
 Skills format: Name, ranks, ability mod, misc mod, (total).

 Concentration: 7, 0, 0, (7)
 Handle Animal: 7, 1, 0, (8)
 Heal............: 7, 3, 0, (10)
 Know Nature.: 7, 1, 2, (10)
 Listen..........: 0, 3, 2, (5)
 Search.........: 0 1, 2, (3)
 Spot............: 0, 3, 2, (5)
 Survival........: 7, 3, 2, (12)

 Equipment format: Item, (cost).
 Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow +1  (2600gp)
 Masterwork Scimtar.....................  (315gp)
 Studded Leather +1..................... (1175gp)
 Darkwood Shield.......................... (257gp)
 60 Arrows.................................. (3 gp) 
 Potion of Invisibility x2.................. (600 gp)
 Heavy Warhorse + Military Saddle... (420gp)
 Backpack, Waterskin, Whetstone, Flint & Steel, Rations x3  (6gp)

 Animal Companion Basics:
 Ape, Named Bronk 
 HP: 4d8+11 (rolled 37)
 AC: 14 (10 base, +2 Dex, -1 Size, +3 Natural)
 Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 (1d6+5), 1 Bite +2 (1d6+2)
 Grapple: +12
 Space/Reach: 10/10
 Saves: F/R/W:  6/6/2
 Skills: Climb +14, Listen +6, Spot +6
 Abilities/Feats: Low Light Vision, Scent, / Alertness, Toughness.

 Companions Tricks: Purpose: Guard. (Attack, Defend, Down, Guard) And Climb Piggy-Back.

 WarShrike[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Story]  Navar-Eth was born in an elven forest bordering Human lands. His father was a merchant by trade (no pun intended) and often did buissiness with Humans, occasionally taking his children with him in his travels to the nearby villages. Navar-Eth went when told, for it was his father's wish that his children learn how the family buissiness was run. However, he found little pleasure in doing so, for the Human children were not like Elven children and often teased Navar-Eth about his ears and eyes. He did not begrudge them this, but never-the-less, he found these trips unpleasant and did whatever his father expected of him in order to return home the quicker.

  Growing up, Navar-Eth grew apart from his family, and his people as a whole. He trained with bow and sword and spell as all children must, for it was elven custom, and upon reaching adulthood at the age of 100 years, every young elf was dutybound to serve a term in the military. Yet still, after the hours of schooling and training, always he shied away from his people. He just didn't understand them, his people or any people for that matter. He always felt suffocated amongst his own. He had few friends elven or human, and felt best when in the forest, away from his kin. There, surprisingly, he made many friends amongst the birds and beasts that roamed the wood. He was amazed at first at how easily he understood their speach, and the song of the wind through the leaves. Navar-Eth came to love the forest, and felt closer to it than his own family.

  One day, after his teachings, he wandered the wood. yet there was something different this day. He felt somewhat ill and afraid, and knew not why. He went still, and as with the animals he had come to love, he reached out to the trees with his heart and mind. He connected to the forrest, and it was like a single great entity, _and it was screaming in pain!_ He ran through the woods, for 2 hours, following the forest-entity's feelings of pain and found the source. If he had learned his lessons well, these creatures were called "Orcs". They had a camp at the edge of the wood, and hewed the trees with great axes. Navar-Eth was unarmed. There had never been a need for weapons, the forest and its inhabitants were his friends. Cursing these "Orcs", he ran back to his home to alert his people.

  Once alerted, the elven military was quick to plan a response. They questionned Navar-Eth at length and argued amongst themselves of the best tactical approach. Navar-Eth could still feel the forest's pain, and was getting angry with his people. While the captains planned and debated, they did nothing more. The forest needed help. _NOW!_ Running off, he gathered his training arms and armor and set off to defend the wood, alone it seemed. With the forest's pain fresh in his heart once more, he found the "orc" things again, and began unleashing a hail of arrows on them. They were caught by surprise, they didnt _know_ this forest was home to _Elves_. Most of the woodcutters fled back towards their camp, they just werent properly equiped to fight.

  A few however saw the lone Elf and, knowing themselves superior warriors, charged headlong into the trees. They were unarmored, and one of them fell dead before he could reach the elf, the others closed with what they were shocked to see was little more than an Elven infant. Though 5 foot tall, the elf was still clearly a child!. They liked their odds. Navar-Eth was forced to face off against the Orcs with sword and shield, and knew from the first clash of arms that he couldnt win. Unarmored or not, these were experienced warriors, and it was obvious to him that they knew how to fight Elves. The first Orc fought on Navar-Eth's front while the other circled around. Navar-Eth backed up against a tree feeling his despair mingling with the forest's pain, and something more, an anger, a warmth. Someone was comming. Had his people arrived at last? 

  The second Orc took up a flanking position. Sure of his advantage, he lunged towards the elf, only to be knocked sideways as a large wolf barreled into him, felling him as he himself had earlier felled the trees. Three more wolves joined the first and the Orc was torn to pieces. The first Orc, was caught flatfooted by the fury of the wolves, and Navar-Eth, though not fully trained, saw an opportunity and seized it. The Orc slid off Navar-Eth's longsword with a curse and died. The young elf breathed heavily but was brought back to his senses quickly by the growling of the wolves. The Orcs had returned armed for battle and were pouring into the forest by the hundreds. Merging his heart and mind with the wolves, Navar-Eth thanked them deeply, and bid them to flee. They were brave and loyal to the forest, but they need not sacrifice themselves in vain. The Orcs were disorganised and brutish, or so his mentors had taught him. Kill off any straglers you find, but stay well away from the main force. The forest needs its guardians alive. The wolves gave their ascent and ran off. It was time for him to run as well.

  Navar-Eth had been running for nearly half an hour with the horde more or less trailing behind. They had scattered quite a bit as they plunged deeper into the woods, as he'd expected. They were no longer a massed group as when they entered the forest but were spread out in a line. They had expected a fighting force of Elves awaiting them and knew better than to be caught bunched tight. They were ready for a pitched battle. The Elven militia however, was not. Expecting the Orcs at the eaves of the wood, they had been running through the forest in a travelling formation. Navar-Eth heard from a distance the warning cries of the foremost Elves and the roar of the Orcs.

  Night was nearly gone in the Elven city. The Elven militia had returned after their hard won victory over the Orcs. Navar-Eth was furious beyong anything he had ever known. The militia commander had blamed him for the losses suffered. "_Their blood is on your hands, you fool!_" he had said. None of them understood. None of them had felt the _call_, the _need_ of the forest. They hadn't even realized the Orcs were before them until they'd ran right into them. Was this the legendary Elven woodsmanship? They had all lost touch with that which made them truely Elven. Wizards? Warriors? Elves were not meant to be these things. Elves were meant to be healers of the lands and its inhabitants, and guardians of nature. What had his people become, and why was he different? He had little future among his own people anymore, if he even cared to call them that. He faced the elven counsel in the morning. Call it the last duty he felt he had to perform towards these people who were no longer his own. The elders reprimanded him severely for taking the fight to the orcs prematurely. The counsel spoke, as did the commander and captains of the militia. What was said was chiefly unknown to Navar-Eth, for he wasn't listenning. Eventually the Counsel room grew quiet. It was time for Navar-Eth to explain himself. Navar-Eth, making no reply, turned his back on "his people" and left the room, then the city. Navar-Eth, a child of 78 years left what had been his home, as far as he was concerned, forever.

  During the next 2 years, he traveled the forest, renewing his ties with both wood and beasts, fighting at their side, spilling orc blood aplenty, learning the true Elven way, which had been forgotten by his forfathers. He hoped Elves of far away lands had not abandonned the old ways, but he couldnt know for sure, as he had never encountered Elves from beyond his homeland. Now and then, he traveled to the nearby human settlements to trade orc gold for the tools of his calling. Say what you would of these short-lived folk, they made sturdy bows, and the arrows he bought from them slew many Orcs. He found he made friends more easily among the adolescent Humans than he had long ago from their children, and freely taught any who would learn of nurturing the land. He also aided in their defense when needed. When his forest was no longer endangered by Orcs, he moved on. There were other forests in need of aid, and peoples needing Orcs slain.[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Level Advancement] This is where future level-ups will be submitted. [/SBLOCK]

***EDIT: If it makes things easier on you, i'll roll em. Adding roll to original post.***


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh 3.5, how we love what you let us get away with.

Navar-Eth the Wood Elf it is. About piggy-bacing the ape, its ok as long as you dont exceed its carry weight


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 31, 2007)

*Testing *

Test

  [SBLOCK=Story][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2007)

Too much going on now to join a new game so don't wait up for me. Sounds like a neat game though, have fun.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 31, 2007)

Rogue Threads up

Here it is


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 1, 2007)

Finally, the main event, the IC thread

rolls are to be done at  Invisible Castle


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 2, 2007)

OK, here is my completed character.
The background is basic (I'll detail it later), and I have to tweak the possessions but he's ready to go.
[sblock]
*Gorgoroth*
Male human warlock 1 / fighter 1 / monk 2
Medium humanoid

*Init* +6; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +6
*Languages* Human, draconic, 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Defense* 18, touch 13, flat-footed 16 



Spoiler



+2 dex, +5 armor +1 deflection*hp* 29 (4 HD)


Spoiler



lvlv 1: 10 (max+2con), lvl2: 6.5 (1d8+2con), lvl3: 7.5 (1d10+2con), lvl4: 5.5 (1d6+2con)


 
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +3, *Wil* +6
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Ranged* Attack: +4/ damage: 2d6 (eldrich blast)
*Unarmed*:  attack: +4/ Damage: 1d6 +2 (str) + 2d6 (hideous blow)
*Melee (+1 guisarme)*: attack: +5/ damage: 2d4 +4, 10 ft reach  (guisarme +3 str-2handed +1 magic) + 2d6 (hideous blow)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +8 



Spoiler



+2 base +4 improved grapple +2 strenght


-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12


Spoiler



Str 14 base +1 level 4, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10


*Feats* Level 1: practiced spellcaster, Human 1: improved initiative, Monk1: unarmed strike, Monk1: improved grapple, Monk2: Combat reflexes, Fighter 1: sorceror spell level 1, Level 3: Power attack[sblock=skills]


Spoiler



(Skill points: m28 +5w +5w)


	Concentration: *+8* [6 ranks (5 monk, 1 warlock) +2 con] 
	Balance:   *+4*  [0 ranks +2 dex +2 tumble synergy]
	Spot:*+6*  [5 ranks (monk)+1 wis]
	Bluff: *+6*  [5 ranks (monk) +1 cha]
	Diplomacy: *+8*  [3 ranks (monk) +1 wis +2 bluff synergy +2 sense motive synergy]
	Sense motive: *+6*  [5 ranks (4 warlock, 1 monk)  +1 wis]
	Tumble:  *+9*  [5 ranks (monk) +2 dex +2 jump synergy]
	Jump: :*+9*  [5 ranks (4 monk, 1 fighter) +2 str +2 tumble synergy]
	Ride (Dex):   *+6*  [4 ranks (warrior) +2 dex]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Possessions]+1 mythal chain shirt (2100 gp, 10% spell failure, no acp 10 lb)
2000 ring of protection +1

+1 guisarme (1030)
Heavy Warhorse + Military Saddle... (420gp)
Backpack, Waterskin, Whetstone, Flint & Steel, Rations x3 (6gp)¸
Potion of cure light wounds
Potion of enlarge [/sblock]

*Wealth:* +0; xxxlbs carried lbs.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Special abilities* 
Sorcerer spells:as 1st level sorceror (cast (0):5; (1):4 - known (0):4; (1):2 )
	level 0: Lignt, mending, message, detect poison
	Level 1: True strike, feather fall


Warlock invocations: 1 lesser: Hideous Blow

[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Monk 1*
*L2->monk 2* HP 
*L3->Fighter 1*
*L4->warlock 1*[/sblock]

[sblock=background]

Gorgonoth was raised in a monk's monastery. He never knew his parents, and doesn't have any memories of his time before the monastery. Gorgonoth was ill adapted to the rigid life of a monk, and left the monastery in his late teens, to explore the world. He has always been trouble by strange dreams, and felt there was something from his past that was pushing him.
He led a mercenary's life for some time, and one night, a few months ago, when he was in a forest, he felt a surge of power. He suddently had strange powers that his warrior's magical training couldn't help him understand. He seeks to learn more about who he is, and this strange source of power.




[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 2, 2007)

great, ill get you into the story asap


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey all. Last thing i wanna do is be a rules bitch, but i noticed a few inconsistancies and wanted to point em out. Shayuri and Dragonflame16, your point buys are a bit off, and Steve Gorak, your gear is worth way more than we are allowed, EB is 1d6, and your AC is off. 

  Feel free to avenge yourselves by pointing out anything i did wrong.   

WarShrike


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmm. No...my point buy is 32. However, I did make an error. Just not where you think I did. 

I shall break it down.

Here are the base, unmodified stats.

Strength (STR) 8 (0 points)
Dexterity (DEX) 14 (6 points)
Constitution (CON) 15 (8 points)
Intelligence (INT) 12 (4 points)
Wisdom (WIS) 12 (4 points)
Charisma (CHA) 16 (10 points)

6+8+4+4+10 = 32

Then the racial mods are +2 Str, +2 Con, amd +2 Cha.

My mistake was that I included a level up bonus of +1 to Con, and that was premature. She's not actually level 4 yet...she's just ECL 4. Oops!

I'll go ahead and fix that. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 2, 2007)

Drgonflame16 forgot to add a point for lvl4, i'll let him know next time I see him unless he gets on

and correct me if im wrong steve, but I believe he created the potions and amulet, i gave more exp then for min level 4

4th lvl is 6000exp
5th lvl is 10000exp


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Revised and updated sheet! Note that I'm taking certain liberties as far as the town goes...lemme know if you want anything changed. Also, I don't know the details of dragon/human relations in this game setting...so I'm trying to leave it all secret and unknown. If there's anything that needs to be defined more clearly, or if there's any problems, just let me know or email me and we can get it worked out. 

Also, most of her items are from the Magic Item Compendium. I included little descriptions, but if you're not comfortable with the selection, let me know. The veils in particular are part of a set of items, and I thought it might be a cool side-quest for her to be seeking out more of the magic veils (I can detail the set for you if you're interested). 

Name: Emi
Race: Human (Draconic)
Class/Level: Sorceror 3 (+1)
Gender: Female
Exp: 8000/10000

Desc: Emi is a delightful, beautiful young woman with a round, pixieish face, flawless fair skin, a long mane of shining golden hair...and striking amber eyes with catlike vertical pupils. Her fingernails are sharp and strong...not deadly weapons by most measures, but able to give a good scratching. Her teeth are mostly normal, flat, pearly whites...but her canines are sharper and slightly elongated. And if there was any doubt at all about what she is, there's the wings. Small enough for her to hide with binding and a cloak or backpack, big enough to slow falls and help jumps, her wings are yellow-gold scaled limbs with thin, but incredibly tough membranes stretched between. An otherwise beautiful woman, Emi is oddly both vain about her appearance and sensitive about her abnormalities. She enjoys dressing in colorful, even provacative clothes that show off her looks, but is always held back by her reluctance to display her least human attributes.

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 17
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 18

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 13 (10 + 2 Dex + 1 natural)
Buffed AC 21 (inc Mage Armor, Shield)
Hit Points: 18/18
Movement: 30'/60'/120'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +4
Reflex: +3
Will: +4

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

+2 Str, Con, Cha
Dragonblood subtype
Low Light Vision, Darkvision 60'
+1 natural armor
+4 vs magic sleep, paralysis
+2 Intimidate and Spot
2 claws 1d3

Class Abilities:
Familiar
Spellcasting

Skills: 16+4+4
Bluff +10 (6 ranks + 4 Cha)
Concentration +9 (6 ranks + 3 Con)
Heal +7 (6 ranks + 1 Int)
Spellcraft (6 ranks + 1 Int)

Feats
1 Draconic Heritage (Heal as class skill, +3 vs magic sleep & paralysis)
1 Dragon Wings (+10 jump, glide down falls)
3 Draconic Power (+1 CL and DC on any Fire descriptor spell)

Languages - Common, Draconic

Spells (caster level 3, save DC 14+lvl)

0 - 6/6, 1 - 6/6

0 5 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Message, Mage Hand
1 3 Mage Armor, Shield, Burning Hands

Money - 20pp 9gp

Weapons - 
Dagger, 2gp

Armour -
None

Gear -
Backpack 2lbs 2gp
Bedroll 5lbs 5sp
Ink (1 oz. vial) - 8gp
Inkpen - 1sp
Waterskin 4lbs 1gp
Spell Component pouch 2lbs 5gp
Small steel mirror .5lbs 10gp
2 belt pouch 1lb 2gp
scroll case .5lbs 1gp
6 sheets of paper - 2.4gp

Magic -
Burning Veil, 1000 (head slot, 3/day +1d6 dmg to fire magic)
Caustic Veil, 2000 (waist slot, 3/day +2d6 dmg to acid magic)
Dimension Stride Boots, 2000 (+2 jump, 5/day teleport up to 60')
3 potion of CLW 3lb  150gp

Background: 

Emi's history is enigmatic, as it almost must be. Mahda, her adoptive mother, has raised her from infancy, but claims not to know her real parents. She is not truly a half-dragon, but clearly there is a strong draconic bloodline...a mystery in and of itself, given the fate of that ancient species. Emi knows little of dragons or magic, even her own powers are instinctive; learned not by poring over texts and painstakingly learning each word...but rather by harnessing the power of her own emotions and surrendering to the genetic memories of an ancient inhuman language and its power that is as much her legacy as wings and claws.

Mahda, the healing woman and to a lesser extent spiritual advisor to a small forest village has trained Emi as her apprentice, as much as she could. Emi's magic is ill-suited to the task of healing, even though she can easily learn herbcraft and lore...and it is becoming clear to Mahda that Emi's fate lies in another direction. Already the girl has helped the town against the occasional bandit or orc attack, commanding powers of fire to drive them off and bolstering her protections such that few can touch her. Even so, she prepares for the day Emi must leave, gathering the few relics of magic she has held onto all these years to pass them on to the girl she's always thought of as her daughter.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks great, i'll add to the RG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2007)

FYI, I updated my character sheet, and posted in the IC thread. I still need to finish the possessions.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry for making you wait, ive been busy for the last few days ill have the IC updated saturday


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 27, 2007)

Whoever is sleeping, someone poke them plz.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

T'aint me! I done posted! I be good!


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you still needing players? I've wanted to run a hexblade for a while...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 29, 2007)

yes im still looking for another player


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 30, 2007)

May I introduce Mekaz'zan for your enjoyment?

Mekaz'zan, Exile
Drow Hexblade 2
Alignment Chaotic Neutral

Str 16
Dex 16
Con 12
Int 12
Wis 10
Cha 18

Initiative: +3
AC: 19 
HP: 2d10+2 (19 HP)
XP: 8,000

Saves:
Fort +1
Ref +3
Will +3

BAB: +2

Attack: +1 greatsword +6 (2d6+5)

Skills: Concentration +6, Craft (poisonmaking) +6, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Spellcraft +8

Feats: Master of Poisons*

Special: Arcane Resistance, Elfsense, Hexblade's Curse, Darkvision 120 feet, light blindness, martial weapon profiency (all), Sleep Immunity, +2 to will saves against spells or spell-like abilities, Spell Resistance 13, 

Arcane Resistance (Su): The hexblade gains a bonus equal to his charisma bonus (+4) on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

Elf sense (Ex): An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if he were actively looking for it.

Hexblade's Curse (Su): Once per day, as a free action, a hexblade can unleash a curse upon a foe. The target must be visible to the hexblade and within 60 feet. The target of a hexblade's curse takes a -2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour thereafter. A successful Will save (DC 15) negates the effect.

Spell-like abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights (DC 14), darkness (DC 16), faerie fire (DC 15). Caster level equals the drow’s class levels.

Languages: Common, Elven, Undercommon, Drow Sign Language

Equipment:
+1 greatsword (2,350 gp) 
2 potions of cure light wounds (100 gp) 
+1 Chain shirt (1,250 gp
Adventurer's kit (15 gp)
5 doses drow sleep poison (375 gp)
Masterwork handcrossbow (400 gp)
30 bolts (3 gp)
2 potions of bulls strength (600 gp)
Sundark goggles (10 gp)
293 gp


*This feat is from Drow of the Underdark.  It allows a character to use poisons safely and apply poison to a weapon as a swift action.

Background: Mekaz'zan was raised like a normal drow child, but he could never stop asking questions.  Why do I have to obey the females? Why don't we unite and push our enemies out, as opposed to endless infighting? He hated life in his city, hated Lloth, and hated the annoying drow who wanted to make him a wizard when he wanted to learn the arts of the warrior.  

At the age of 16 he discovered that people he hated were having accidents.  He put 2 and 2 together, went to the arcane library his parents made him go to, and discovered he was a hexblade.

He learned the art of poison from his older brother, an assassin, and aided him with his spellwork.  He confided his dislike of this life in his brother, and they decided to make a run for it.  The priestesses did not want to let them go, and in the fighting, his brother was killed.

Unlike most drow siblings, these brothers had been close.  Mekaz'zan decided to go to the surface world, as there was no place for him in the underdark.

Appearance and Personality: Mekaz'zan is tall for a drow (5'5"), and has red eyes and white hair.  He is lithe and muscular, and gets on well with most people.  He is constantly analyzing any situation to see what would happen in a fight, but this does not stop him from having fun.

Can I buy him some sunglasses or something?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good, i'll get you posted in the rogue gallery soon.


In Races of the Dragon, theres an item called 'sundark goggles'

This is what it says:
Sundayk goggles negate the dazzled condition experienced by a creature with light sensitivity while in bright illumination. As a side effect, they grant the wearer a +2 circumstance bonus on saving throws aganst gaze attacks. Creatures without low-light vision or darkvision that wear sundark goggles take a -2 penalty on Search and Spot checks.
Price:10gp

If you want, you can put yourself in the game, if not it may be awile till I can work you in.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the goggles.  I'll buy them and get in the game. (Except instead of goggles, they're be sunglasses.)


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF? Dude, its been nearly 2 weeks since my last post in IC. Whats the hold up?

WarShrike


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 16, 2007)

Gain
WarShrike: 2043exp
WarlockLord: 2031exp
Shayuri: 2110exp
Steve Gorak: 2028exp
Mista Collins: 2102exp


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice.  We all level then?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 16, 2007)

yes, you all gain a level
exp wont always be so high, i just want to get you all to level 6


----------



## Mista Collins (May 13, 2008)

I hate to have to do this as I have fully enjoyed this game, but I am going to have to drop from it. With the workload I have at work, along with going back for my Masters fulltime and studying for the CPA exam, I am currently swamped with activities outside of EN World and haven't been able to find time to actively keep up with all my games. This probably won't slow down for another year.

I want to thank you hellrazor for running the game. I enjoyed playing the hardened quiet fighter. I really wish I could find time, but it wouldn't be fair to you or the other players if I can only make a post once every two weeks. I don't want to slow anything down one bit.

I wish you all the best of luck and I might stop in on occasion and see how the game is going.


----------

